

The Coolest iPhone Photography Accessory You've Ever Seen. - spoonersean
http://magnate.co/2012/09/the-coolest-iphone-photography-accessory-youve-ever-seen/

======
Tichy
I'm sure it is a parody? Photo printers have been around for a while...

~~~
MartinCron
I think that the distinction is that this is a fully analog photo printer
using the old (and beloved) Polaroid instant printing technology instead of
the more mechanically complex inkjet approach.

Cute, but not really revolutionary.

~~~
Tichy
Never had a photo printer, but I don't think they were inkjets. They produced
"prints" that looked like photos (the same material). Actually not sure if
photo printers are still commonly being sold, though - last I checked was a
couple of years ago.

Where I live you can create such prints on the fly in every drugstore. They
all have photo printing machines.

------
rrbrambley
I watched the Kickstarter video and I have to say, I feel like I'm being
trolled in the most epic fashion.

------
na85
... is this a joke?

------
taude
No offense to the kickstarter project, but I'd much rather see a device that I
could just send photos to wirelesslessly and have some form of digital-analog
conversion done to print it...having to dock the iPhone into this unweildy
looking device is ______. I can't belive how much funding this has raised. I
guess I don't "get it"

------
neya
Why is this even on the front page?

~~~
tav
Because it is a pretty cool project? Linking directly to the Kickstarter would
have been more useful though:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/impossible/impossible-
in...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/impossible/impossible-instant-lab-
turn-iphone-images-into-rea)

~~~
neya
"Well … we invented it."

I hate this kind of faux 'Apple-sque' marketing. These printers have existed
for long and there's nothing new about them. Its just not authentic.

------
roop
Basically, this contraption seems to take a photo of the iPhone screen and
prints that out like a Polaroid. That's basically it. All I can think is,
"wtf".

